
Stop Gatekeeping Email - boramalper
https://stop-gatekeeping.email/
======
OrderlyTiamat
A work of art. Good refutation and enjoyable to read.

------
sbuk
Great parody, but factual inaccuracies and the snarky undertones ruin the
point.

~~~
klez
Frankly it's not even a great parody. Sound more like

> 2019

> Still using plaintext

directly from /g/. As you noted it's at times inaccurate, uselessly snarky and
it distorts logic to prove a point, like saying that since something is a
standard it should be blindly accepted and you're a moron for not accepting
that some clients can't send plain-text email (which is IMHO a problem with
the client, not those asking for plain-text email).

The point about 72-characters wide email, on the contrary, is spot-on. I mean,
I would hope that a client can wrap text correctly, regardless of the actual
line width. Alas, many terminal emulator still don't do this, which may be
considered "UNIX philosophy" (that is, if you need your text wrapped, pipe it
through a wrapper first) but to me it's just annoying.

------
numlock86
Related link [1] and discussion [2]

[1]: [https://useplaintext.email/](https://useplaintext.email/) [2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20513987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20513987)

------
benoliver999
An article called 'Stop Gatekeeping Email' has a header that reads 'USING
NORMAL E-MAIL LIKE A NORMAL PERSON'.

I'm sure the irony is not lost on the author, in fairness.

